# Cat sits on hedgie.



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

http://i.imgur.com/eox5ABn.gif


----------



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

lol thats so funny my cats just met my hedgehog


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

:lol: Gotta wonder what was going through that cat's head. "Man, I could really go for a good butt scratch right now. Hmm, this thing looks like it could help with that. I'll just sit dow - AAAHHH!!! IT DIDN'T HELP!!!"


----------



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

Hahaha!


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey everyone, this is actually my video.  Here it is in it's entirety if you want to see it. I can't believe how many websites are showing it now. It's crazy!


----------



## nerdyhero (Sep 22, 2013)

d'awwww


----------



## darthvader (Jul 15, 2013)

Awhh! haha that's so adorable! Hedgehogs are all over the internet now! I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Matthew (Jul 12, 2013)

He didn't even care there was a cat bum on his face! 

Face before the sit: -_-

Face after the sit: -_-


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

just saw this video on the news last night. really hilarious haha


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

This is great. I came across the .gif from a link on Reddit. The cat looks like it was shot out of a cannon. Thanks for the video link.


----------



## nerdyhero (Sep 22, 2013)

>0<


----------

